# Oatmeal flour



## jabbur (Nov 8, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with oatmeal flour?  I've used it along with all purpose flour in a cookie recipe but am looking for recipes that don't use any other flour.  My niece is allergic to wheat and rice and soy which greatly limits the options for baked goods!  Anything you can suggest with oatmeal may help.  Thanks.


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 8, 2006)

Try this Oatmeal Cake recipe at:

http://www.cooks.com/rec/doc/0,186,158172-235198,00.html


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 8, 2006)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> Try this Oatmeal Cake recipe at:
> 
> http://www.cooks.com/rec/doc/0,186,158172-235198,00.html


 

This recipe has an omission in it.  It does not list how much oatmeal is required, just to add it last...


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 8, 2006)

Andy, I have to agree with you.  But I think if Jabbur is interested to try the recipe, he can add 2 cups (about 250gm) of oatmeal and omit the 1 cup of sugar as I think there is too much sugar in it.


----------



## Alix (Nov 8, 2006)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> Andy, I have to agree with you. But I think if Jabbur is interested to try the recipe, he can add 2 cups (about 250gm) of oatmeal and omit the 1 cup of sugar as I think there is too much sugar in it.


 
Boufa, 2 cups is 500gms not 250.


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 9, 2006)

Alix, I just weighed my oatmeal and it comes to about 100gm.  According to this website http://www.veg-world.com/articles/cups.htm, 1 cup of  fine oatmeal is equivalent to 155gm and and medium oatmeal 75gm, so I think 125gm per cup is just about right.


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 9, 2006)

You must be careful using products as subs for wheat for those with allergies/celiac/gluten problems. Many of these other flours and grains are processed in facilities that also have wheat in them and therefore can become "contaminated" with the wheat.
She REALLY has a triple whammy since you can usually use rice flour for these allergic folks.
Maybe your organic store has oat flour and some recipes.


----------



## bethzaring (Nov 9, 2006)

I buy whole rolled oats by the 25 or 50 pound bag.  It is SSOOOOOO easy to make your own oat flour.  Just buzz it in a food processor, for as long as it takes to make flour.  I keep an old oat container on the counter filled with oat flour.  I use it in pancakes and two of my favorite cookie recipes call for ground oats.  I have no experience with just using oat meal/flour solo.


----------



## jabbur (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions.  I'm going to try the cake this weekend and will let you know how it turns out!


----------

